# German Dependent Visa



## appisweet12

Dear Sir,

I got your website details in internet. hope you could help me with below visa issue.

Am married and working for one of the private company.

My husband has got 1 year work permit with an assignment in Germany . I need to accompany him in Germany. If I want to work from Germany to Indian company what is the VISA procedure(which visa i should Apply) ? 

My company branch is also located in Frankfurt.

Can I work in dependent visa for Indian company? Else if I leave the job and go with my husband on defendant visa. Can I do Freelancing ? 

Is there any possibility of working from home(from Germany) for the same company where i am right now(INDIA) and being paid in India itself on dependent visa.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance
Appi


----------



## vronchen

the dependent visa only allows you to stay in germany, if you want to work you need a work permit. once you found a job the application for the work permit will be the same as for your husband. for freelance work you also need a work permit.


----------



## ALKB

appisweet12 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I got your website details in internet. hope you could help me with below visa issue.
> 
> Am married and working for one of the private company.
> 
> My husband has got 1 year work permit with an assignment in Germany . I need to accompany him in Germany. If I want to work from Germany to Indian company what is the VISA procedure(which visa i should Apply) ?
> 
> My company branch is also located in Frankfurt.
> 
> Can I work in dependent visa for Indian company? Else if I leave the job and go with my husband on defendant visa. Can I do Freelancing ?
> 
> Is there any possibility of working from home(from Germany) for the same company where i am right now(INDIA) and being paid in India itself on dependent visa.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Appi



Your right to work depends on the type of visa your husband holds. Will he have an EU blue card? In that case you would be allowed to work.


----------



## ponyb

*work permit for spouse*

Dear Sir/Madam,

My name is Pavan, I am from India. I am currently pursuing my Ph.D at Hannover, Germany. I arrived here on 2nd october 2012 and am on a ''16 abs 1 aufenthg'' residence permit. My wife who is in India wants to move to Hannover, on a dependent visa; so please tell me if she can get a work permit to work here.

Thanking you,
Pavan


----------



## ALKB

ponyb said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> My name is Pavan, I am from India. I am currently pursuing my Ph.D at Hannover, Germany. I arrived here on 2nd october 2012 and am on a ''16 abs 1 aufenthg'' residence permit. My wife who is in India wants to move to Hannover, on a dependent visa; so please tell me if she can get a work permit to work here.
> 
> Thanking you,
> Pavan


So you have a student residence permit. Your wife can apply for a visa but you will have to show that you have adequate accommodation and enough funds to maintain both of you without recourse to public funds. Students bringing family is also a bit unusual.

I searched high and low but there is no mention of family of international students being allowed to work at all. Is your wife highly qualified?


----------



## ponyb

ALKB said:


> Is your wife highly qualified?


Yes, she has a Bachelor's in Engineering degree and 3 years of work experience as a Regulatory affairs associate. She also knows german and is preparing to write the german A1 level exam next month.

She may be able to get a job here, but I am worried about the work permit. I dont know if she will be allowed to work or not....

Thank you very much...


----------



## ALKB

ponyb said:


> Yes, she has a Bachelor's in Engineering degree and 3 years of work experience as a Regulatory affairs associate. She also knows german and is preparing to write the german A1 level exam next month.
> 
> She may be able to get a job here, but I am worried about the work permit. I dont know if she will be allowed to work or not....
> 
> Thank you very much...


As there is no reference to student dependents being allowed to work at all but lots of references to showing enough money so the student can maintain himself and his dependents without working and without public funds, I would not get my hopes up.

I'd go to the local Ausländerbehörde and ask your case worker. If your wife does not automatically have the right to work it would be up to the Arbeitsagentur to decide.

Engineering is good, as there is a shortage of engineers, I am in doubt whether a Bachelors degree and a few years experience suffice, though, especially with only an A1 level in German.


----------



## ponyb

ALKB said:


> I'd go to the local Ausländerbehörde and ask your case worker. If your wife does not automatically have the right to work it would be up to the Arbeitsagentur to decide.


I got in touch with the local 'auslanderbehorde'; and they said that she has to come here on a dependent visa first, then try to apply for a work permit with the ZAV (some european employment agency). 

But i really dont know how it will work out 

Do you have any idea about the criteria required by the ZAV for issuing a work permit???
What if she has an employer ready to hire her??

Thank you so much....


----------



## ALKB

ponyb said:


> I got in touch with the local 'auslanderbehorde'; and they said that she has to come here on a dependent visa first, then try to apply for a work permit with the ZAV (some european employment agency).
> 
> But i really dont know how it will work out
> 
> Do you have any idea about the criteria required by the ZAV for issuing a work permit???
> What if she has an employer ready to hire her??
> 
> Thank you so much....



As I said, it will be up to the Arbeitsagentur (ZAV = Zentrale Auslands- und Fachvermittlung) whether she can get a work permit or not. Cases are handled on an individual basis. 

You can contact them here:

Working in Germany - www.arbeitsagentur.de

Certain engineers do not need to go through the labour market test - what kind of engineering degree does your wife have?

It might be a good idea to get her degree recognised first. Germans like official paperwork.

An employer willing to hire her for a qualified job is always positive.

As far as I know, engineers either need to speak excellent German or need to be highly qualified - Masters degree, at least five years relevant experience, etc.

Try searching German online job sites with English search terms. The ads that turnup might be accepting of somebody with only basic German language skills.

Also take into account that employers might not want to bother with the work permit procedure.


----------



## mail4sarmistha

*Want to Know about the Work Permit in German*

Hi,
My husband is relocating to German and i also want to move there,I have applied for the dependent VISA and practising for A1 also.
To work there how can i apply Work permit.

Thanks


----------



## ALKB

mail4sarmistha said:


> Hi,
> My husband is relocating to German and i also want to move there,I have applied for the dependent VISA and practising for A1 also.
> To work there how can i apply Work permit.
> 
> Thanks


That depends on your husband's immigration status.

Is he moving to Germany for work, as a student, etc.?


----------



## mail4sarmistha

ALKB said:


> That depends on your husband's immigration status.
> 
> Is he moving to Germany for work, as a student, etc.?


He is going to work there for 1 yr contract


----------



## ALKB

mail4sarmistha said:


> He is going to work there for 1 yr contract


Will he have a blue card?

Is it an intra company transfer or has a German company sponsored him without a previous contract existing overseas?

To be honest, if your husband does not have a type of visa that automatically grants you the right to work, you will most probably struggle to get a work permit.

What's your qualification?


----------



## mail4sarmistha

ALKB said:


> Will he have a blue card?
> 
> Is it an intra company transfer or has a German company sponsored him without a previous contract existing overseas?
> 
> To be honest, if your husband does not have a type of visa that automatically grants you the right to work, you will most probably struggle to get a work permit.
> 
> What's your qualification?



Hi,
He got the Offer from the German Based Company.and he is having business Visa.
I am a software Engineer working in a MNC in INdia,but my company does not having developemnt branch there.


----------



## ALKB

mail4sarmistha said:


> Hi,
> He got the Offer from the German Based Company.and he is having business Visa.
> I am a software Engineer working in a MNC in INdia,but my company does not having developemnt branch there.


'Business visa' doesn't tell me much. Will he have a blue card?

Do you get the services of a relocation agency? If so, they should be taking care of the visa formalities and should be able to tell you whether your husband is on a visa that allows his spouse to work or not. (It partly depends on his salary if he does not have a blue card.)

Do you have a Bachelor or a Masters degree and how many years of experience do you have? 

IF your husband's visa does not give you the right to work, you will need to find an employer who is willing to offer you a job and apply for your work permit at the Federal Agency for Employment. Certain engineers don't have to go through the resident labour market test but I don't know whether that would be the case for you. In the end, the Foreigners Department and the Federal Agency for Employment decide work permit applications on an individual basis.


----------



## bgmahesh

*Need info on my dependent visa*

Hi Folks,

Good morning! and thank you for all those of you have been active in this forum and helping the needy. I really appreciate your efforts. Apprently I too is in need of some help on my dependent visa status.

As of now, I have accompanied my wife to Stuttgart, who happens to be working with Bosch India and here she is on a 2 year assignment. My visa reads as follows, which i understand it as "dependent visa"

FAMILIENNACHZUG
ERWERBSTÄTIGKEIT NICHT GESTATTET
GÜLTIGKEIT ENTSPRICHT AUFENTHALTSZEITRAUM
ABH.LHS STUTTGART

I am a MCA graduate from Karnatak University with 14 yrs of BI (MicroStrategy/AbInitio/Teradata), Project Mgmt (Intel) and MS softwaare (Siemens) experience and by November I would complete my A1 from VHS, Stuttgart. 

What is the process of converting my dependent visa or getting a "work permit" so that I can take up an employment or can do consultancy. 

Any help in this regard is highly appreciated and hoping to hear from you guys! 

Please note: When we contacted a local Govt. office at Ditzingen, an official over there was higly discouraging and told us not even attempt to apply for a job as long as I am on the above visa. 

With Best Regards
Mahesh


----------



## beppi

Your current visa does not allow work ("ERWERBSTÄTIGKEIT NICHT GESTATTET"):
You'd need to cancel this and apply for a new one based on work, not family. You can only do so after finding a job (at an employer willing to go through the formalities for you).
Chances are low, since the employer would have to prove that he cannot find any suitable EU citizen to do the job (and needs to be preferentially hired).
I don't think, however, that applying for jobs is illegal on your current visa.


----------



## bgmahesh

beppi said:


> Your current visa does not allow work ("ERWERBSTÄTIGKEIT NICHT GESTATTET"):
> You'd need to cancel this and apply for a new one based on work, not family. You can only do so after finding a job (at an employer willing to go through the formalities for you).
> Chances are low, since the employer would have to prove that he cannot find any suitable EU citizen to do the job (and needs to be preferentially hired).
> I don't think, however, that applying for jobs is illegal on your current visa.


Thank you Beppi  have a good day !


----------



## Vishu.T

*Need help*

Hi Everyone,


I need some help cum advise from senior members.

I have secured admission in University of Wuerzburg with full funding from university (1800 euro per month). Will it be sufficient for me my husband and my 1.5 year old daughter? Or do I have to show additional funds from.

I am little confused about how my husband can join me. He is in IT field with 4+ years of experience in a MNC. Can he join as dependent and then look for a job once we are in Germany or he should apply separately for Job seeker VISA from India and then join me? Or is there any other option?

Any suggestions are welcome.

Kindly advise.


Regards,
Vishu


----------



## beppi

Congratulations - €1800 is a very good scholarship!
It should be enough for your family's basic living, but of course does not allow luxuries like a big flat, car, home trips or international schooling for your child.
I think your husband can join as your dependent. I am not sure if he is allowed to work as dependant, but he can certainly apply for jobs and then get a work permit on his own merits. Please ask at the German embassy to confirm this and understand the formalities!


----------



## Vishu.T

beppi said:


> Congratulations - €1800 is a very good scholarship!
> It should be enough for your family's basic living, but of course does not allow luxuries like a big flat, car, home trips or international schooling for your child.
> I think your husband can join as your dependent. I am not sure if he is allowed to work as dependant, but he can certainly apply for jobs and then get a work permit on his own merits. Please ask at the German embassy to confirm this and understand the formalities!


Thanks Beppi for such a quick reply.

My daughter is 1.5 years old, so I guess I don't have worry about for her schooling for initial crucial months. Also the university has their own day care center at subsidized rate so no worry on that part.

Should my husband apply for job seeker visa? Though he is SQL DBA, he is having a degree in Chemical engineering. Will it affect the application? From the job portals all I can see that there is good scope for DBAs'.

I guess I will apply for his Visa as a dependent and then search for jobs as JOB SEEKER VISA will also provide the same opportunity. I will confirm the same with Mumbai embassy.


Thanks!!!

Regards,
Vishu


----------



## ALKB

Vishu.T said:


> Thanks Beppi for such a quick reply.
> 
> My daughter is 1.5 years old, so I guess I don't have worry about for her schooling for initial crucial months. Also the university has their own day care center at subsidized rate so no worry on that part.
> 
> Should my husband apply for job seeker visa? Though he is SQL DBA, he is having a degree in Chemical engineering. Will it affect the application? From the job portals all I can see that there is good scope for DBAs'.
> 
> I guess I will apply for his Visa as a dependent and then search for jobs as JOB SEEKER VISA will also provide the same opportunity. I will confirm the same with Mumbai embassy.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Vishu


Student dependents are not allowed to work. It might be very, very difficult for your husband to find an employer willing to sponsor him if he has a residence permit in his passport that does not allow work.

It's not easy to get but a jobseeker visa gives a pre-clearance that makes it much easier to employ a non-EEA national. If he has good chances of getting it, this might be a very good idea.


----------



## Vishu.T

ALKB said:


> Student dependents are not allowed to work. It might be very, very difficult for your husband to find an employer willing to sponsor him if he has a residence permit in his passport that does not allow work.
> 
> It's not easy to get but a job seeker visa gives a pre-clearance that makes it much easier to employ a non-EEA national. If he has good chances of getting it, this might be a very good idea.


Hi Beppi,

I am having Visa interview on 12th Feb 2014. It will be for my student visa + my husbands and daughters dependent visa.

Can you help me with following points?

1) Getting degree recognized will help for my husband to get a job? He has also joined German classes and will be giving A1 in April. Will it be considered by them in visa interview?

2) Though I have a scholarship, how much funds I have to show for inital period? 

3) I have called the embassy and asked whether I have to provide any proof of accommodation and plane tickets. They said no.
But is advisable to arrange both things in advance? or should I wait till interview?

3) What all things I have to consider before going for the interview? Any tips or suggestions?


Lets hope for the best. 

Regards,
Vishakha


----------



## beppi

I have never attended such an interview, so the following is hearsay and my personal opinion:
1. Having a recognised degree and language skills definitely helps in finding a job. I don't know if it helps in the visa interview - ask the embassy!
2. To get visa for your dependants, you have to show income above the German poverty level (Sozialhilfesatz), which is around €1500 for a family of three (incl. rent).
You should bring enough money to cover the first month living (until the scholarship gets paid), rental deposit (three months is normal) and other incidental expenses - I think €3000-5000 should be sufficient.
3. If secured accommodation is not required for getting the visa, I would not commit to anything (other than a temporary place for the first few weeks) before you arrive in Germany and can view the places (an exception to this is subsidized university housing, if you can get it).


----------



## Vishu.T

beppi said:


> I have never attended such an interview, so the following is hearsay and my personal opinion:
> 1. Having a recognised degree and language skills definitely helps in finding a job. I don't know if it helps in the visa interview - ask the embassy!
> 2. To get visa for your dependants, you have to show income above the German poverty level (Sozialhilfesatz), which is around €1500 for a family of three (incl. rent).
> You should bring enough money to cover the first month living (until the scholarship gets paid), rental deposit (three months is normal) and other incidental expenses - I think €3000-5000 should be sufficient.
> 3. If secured accommodation is not required for getting the visa, I would not commit to anything (other than a temporary place for the first few weeks) before you arrive in Germany and can view the places (an exception to this is subsidized university housing, if you can get it).


Hi Beppi,

Thank for the reply.

I think no one have ever faced a situation like this or maybe not shared it. I could not find any reference on the net.


I will try by best. Lets see what happens.

Regards,
Vishakha


----------



## expatgal

Vishu.T said:


> Hi Beppi,
> 
> Thank for the reply.
> 
> I think no one have ever faced a situation like this or maybe not shared it. I could not find any reference on the net.
> 
> 
> I will try by best. Lets see what happens.
> 
> Regards,
> Vishakha


I am positive others have the same situation, they have not shared it, or perhaps no one on this forum has experienced it.
Keep us posted on your results, and post it so others can benefit from your experience.
Good luck!


----------



## Vishu.T

*Got my Visa*

Hi everyone,

Good News!!!

I got my student visa today!!! And dependent visa for my family!! And it was done in two working days at Mumbai Consulate. 

Cheers!!!

-Vishakha


----------



## beppi

Congratulations - and welcome to Germany!


----------



## AbhishekKumarS

*Help Required to get work permit*

Hi All,

My wife is moving to germany in next 3 months as she has got an assignment for a project for long term. I am also planning to move with her in the dependent visa. My question is- Would I be able to get a work permit in germany?

My qualification - BE in Computer science and Hold a Post graduate diploma in Industrial management(PGDIM) from top 10 B-school in India and have more than 6 yrs of work experience in the IT, consulting in US Healthcare Industry as well as various other domains.

What are my realistic chances of getting a Job in Germany?

Is it also possible that i could study with the dependent visa if work permit is denied?

Please do let me know any information in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## krishlucky

*Question*

Hi

My husband has got job in Germany. He will be moving there. Can I also go along with him in dependent visa.
When he is applying for his visa can I also apply for dependent visa at the same time?
I heard initially oly for three months the visa will be provided for my husband and oly after three months his visa will be extended.

Please help me out.


----------



## nishtha15

Hi Sir.
My husband is working in Germany and holds EU blue card. I want to join him there as early as possible. However, I am confused about the type of visa category i should apply. While taking online appointment in Delhi Embassy, I can see 2 options:
1) Long stay dependent visa
2) Family Reunion
I am unable to decide which category i should apply.I want to understand the difference between the two in context of my job application for German Labour market.
Kindly help,
Nishtha


----------



## smtotey

My Wife has done MS from Germany and Last 2 years she is working with MNC and expecting Blue card in few months from now. I am expecting Inter company transfer from Mumbai to Germany for 3 months and expected to extend it for an another 3 months. I am a senior Business Development Manager (International) in pharma company and done my MBA from George Washington University in 2013. Can I apply for Dependent Visa when I am in Germany and can I get a work permit when I am there? I will be going on perhaps long-term Business Visa. Or Can I convert this visa into Dependent visa when I am in Germany with work permit? Thanks for your kind advice.


----------

